# im addicted to wood



## jimmyjames (May 2, 2013)

Hi my name is Jim and I am addicted to wood. Ha ha that sounds like the opening line for an a.a. meeting minus the wood part.... really though I have been addicted to wood my whole life but not like recently! Thanks to the WB! So many cool woods I never knew about, I always stuck to the basics and occasionally picked up an exotic at the lumber yard but nothing crazy. I have had my fair share of hobby in the past but I've always stuck to woodworking, its a very calming hobby too me, my day job is go go go go and every job I've had has been like that, its nice to get in the shop and widdle some cool stuff that will last lifetimes..... also up until recently I have never milled my own lumber, by doing so it makes my projects a lot cheaper and much more exciting, it adds more character and more of a story behind the piece. I guess what I'm trying to say is thanks wood barter, and thank you Kevin for providing this wonderful site and also thank you to all of the members that make this site what it is! You've all made this woodworking hobby of mine even more enjoyable than it ever has been!


----------



## Sprung (May 2, 2013)

I, too, have discovered so many new to me woods here. Heck, I hadn't even heard of a burl until I joined, and, wow, burl is some crazy awesome looking stuff! That's what I like about WB - there's so much to learn here, and lots of great people to learn it from. Even though I grew up in my dad's workshop, I consider myself new to woodworking, though I've always loved it. I'm still learning the basics myself, and still even exploring the basic, domestic woods. For example, I've never had the chance to work with walnut before. Been wanting to, but haven't had the chance yet. I'm really looking forward to receiving that box from you whenever it arrives so I can explore a new to me wood.

I'll echo the thanks to Kevin for providing such a great place! And thanks to the mods for all your hard work! And to the members for making this a great place! I've learned so much in the short time I've been here and am looking forward to learning so much more. Maybe someday I'll have even a portion of the knowledge y'all have and be able to share and help out the next generation of woodworkers to come.

Here's to the best forum I've ever been a part of!


----------



## HomeBody (May 3, 2013)

This is a very informative forum for the beginner like myself. Before I came here my only chainsaw experience was using my 14" Homelite. Now I have a Stihl 660 and a Logosol M7 and I'm making piles of lumber. I'm even going to take the plunge and offer some wood for sale here soon. I learn something new here everyday. Thanks to all who make this forum run! Gary


----------

